# We celebrated our 49th anniversary today.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 22, 2021)

Our anniversary started out with a laugh. The hubby had to take the car in for a few repairs but he left me a card on the table where I sit to have breakfast. I opened it and found it was the exact same one I had gotten for him. 
When He got home I gave him mine to see his reaction. 
He stared at it and read what was inside but there wasn't much of a reaction. I then showed him mine and he said he thought it looked familiar and said he bought mine months ago and forgot what it looked like. At least we know we both liked the card.
We went out to dinner and then to a casino for a few hours. We hadn't been out since our trip to my daughters for Easter. 
Even though we had to wear our masks and there was plexiglass between the slot machines it was nice to be out and about.
It makes you stop and think how quickly things can change in our lives and gives a person a greater appreciation of what we had.
The hubby came home $3.00 richer and I came home $36.00 in the hole which is usually the case. It was well worth it because we both had an enjoyable evening 
We were home by 9:30 and dog tired which wasn't the case 49 years ago.


----------



## Jules (Apr 22, 2021)

That was a very happy 49th.  Congratulations.  

Giving the same card indicates your great minds think alike.  That can be part of the secret of your many years together.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

congrats and thanks for sharing that story. especially the card part. lol!


----------



## Devi (Apr 22, 2021)

Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## Dana (Apr 22, 2021)

*Wishing you many more!




*
To play click on the Watch on youtube button


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 23, 2021)

Here's wishing you both a very happy 49th wedding anniversary



From a socially acceptable distance.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Pam (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Apr 23, 2021)

That's great. So many marriages to day don't last. Not too long ago, I think that I read where marriages are now lasting on average about 9 years.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Anniversary Ruth. 
Have a terrific day.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Apr 23, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! Cheers to many more


----------



## Pepper (Apr 23, 2021)

*All the best and good wishes for the future!*​


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 23, 2021)

Belated Happy Anniversary!   Glad you two had a fun outing.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 23, 2021)

Ah-h-h-h!  How wonderful you found eachother in this big, wide world!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 23, 2021)

So sorry if I am late!   Is there any cake left?!?


----------



## Llynn (Apr 23, 2021)

Congratulations Your card story proves that you two are really linked.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

*Oh, that's wonderful, congratulations.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2021)

Late congratulations from me @Ruth n Jersey, hope you both had a wonderful day and many more years of happiness together.  Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2021)

aww Ruth sorry I missed your anniversary, but I'm pleased you had a great day out...


----------



## DaveA (Apr 23, 2021)

911 said:


> That's great. So many marriages to day don't last. Not too long ago, I think that I read where marriages are now lasting on average about 9 years.


OMG - - I didn't think it had gotten this bad ??


----------



## DaveA (Apr 23, 2021)

Congratulations Ruth and "Mr. Ruth".  Nice to realize that some folks still do enjoy a long life together.


----------

